# EvoraPet probiotic?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Our store carries this product, its basically a probiotic that you sprinkle on food, its supposed to freshen breath and clean teeth. Even with weekly brushing and rmb's Uno's breath can be pretty funky. I just had his teeth checked and he doesent have any infections or anything that would be a real cause for concern. 

Theres not a lot of reviews online, so I figured i'd ask here. 

thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Soy protein isolate is the first ingredient.

That alone would keep me from buying it.

Take a look at earth origins...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, I'm not thrilled about soy. Do you have a link to that product? I cant seem to find it online.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> yeah, I'm not thrilled about soy. Do you have a link to that product? I cant seem to find it online.


Earthorigins

there ya go.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

did you mean this product? because it just looks like a green mix that I already feed, not a dental formula
EarthOrigins


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I am sorry. I thought you were looking for a probiotic....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well, this product is called a probiotic, but it has some patented ingredient thats supposed to clean the teeth. I dont know how much of it is true, since there are so few reviews online.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's fine...i misunderstood and thought you wanted a probiotic...i personally don't use it, but have heard great things about this one....

but i didn't know and should have read more closely about the breath thing....is it possible what you have is causing the breath problems?

i have to wonder why his breath is funky......since it isn't his teeth or gums, i'd have to start looking into his gut, right? as you are doing?

he is kibble fed? or raw? or both?

this is the one we use.....don't know if it will help you...but if you're not having mouth issues with him, then the next step is a probiotic that will help his gut flora.

Primal Defense Ultra by Garden of Life - Ultimate high-potency, broad spectrum probiotic formula with HSOs


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Right now he gets kibble (acana) in the morning and raw at night. Even on all raw, he would get bad breath and I think in some cases it was digestion issues. I've given him probiotic/enzyme blend before and didnt notice much difference, so now hes on that green mix which is pretty good and it seems to be a safer alternative to chronic grazing. 

His breath is not horrible, but sometimes in the morning he'll come up and yawn in my face *gag*. I dont smell it when I put my face near him any other time, so I think it might just be an age thing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Also, this is the one I'm using now, it doesent have any probiotics in it, I just use it to prevent him from eating contaminated grass near roads. 
WellyTails Dog Vitamins Supplement - Dog Food Supplements

it looks like they have a digestive mix as well which might be worth a shot
Digestion & Immunity Dog Rx Supplement 345 grams

Ingredients: Whole Chia Seed, Cold Milled Flax Seed, Probiotic Bacteria Blend (Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bacillus licheniformis, GG-0260, Bacillus subtilis GG-0227, Bifido bacterium bifidium, Enterococcus faecium), Stabilized Rice Bran, Rare Earth Blend (Diatomaceous Earth & Kaolin, Clay), Dried Chicken Liver, Fungal Source Digestive Enzyme Blend (Protease, Amylase, Lipase, Cellulase, Hemicellulase, Bromelain, Papain), Acacia Fibregum-B, Manno-Oligosaccharides (MOS) & ß-glucans Blend , Zinc Methionine Complex, Marine Algae (source of DHA Omega-3), Afalfa Leaf, Atlantic Sea Kelp, Microencapsulated Fish Oil (source of EPA & DHA Omega-3), Dried Salmon Meat Powder, Xanthan Gum E 415, Guar Gum E 412, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Borage Seed Oil (source of GLA Omega-6), Probiotic Viable Yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae type boulardii), Burdock Root Powder, Lecithin, MSM (Methelsulfonylmethane), Yucca Schidigera Extract Concentrate , Vitamin E, Selenium Enriched Yeast, Mixed Natural Tocopherols (Vitamin E used as a natural antioxidant). Rosemary Oil Extract (used as a natural antioxidant), Natural Butter Flavour, Essential Oils Blend (oregano, thyme, cinnamon, ginger, turmeric


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

is it possible that the mixing of the kibble and the raw are messing with his digestive tract? maybe he's one dog who needs one or the other?

i'm reading all the vitamins and nutrients it contains.....and i think it's doing double duty, given acana has nutrients as does raw and both are being duplicated in this blend.

maybe something simpler?

Dog Probiotic Supplement

or

Ultimate Flora Adult Probiotics, Probiotic Supplements for Immunity, Digestion

or

http://www.qiblends.com


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We only use the Primal Defense Ultra or Bovine Colostrum for gut health and immunity boost.:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> We only use the Primal Defense Ultra or Bovine Colostrum for gut health and immunity boost.:smile:


my dogs, my honey and i take primal defense. and thank you, miss Liz....for that one. it's a goodie.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have a ton of human probiotics that I can always use if need be, I still have quite a bit of enzymes that I should use before they expire, so its worth a shot if its a digestive issue, even though I don think it is. He acts really depressed and lethargic when he has stomach issues and I've fed kibble/raw before with no issues, so I dont think its causing it. 

He also likes to snack on poo on occasion which may be the reason. I let him off leash today and took off, then came back with a mouthful of what looked like mud and cat poop.. yuk.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

How much of the probitics do you give. Sometimes we don't give enough to make a difference. My mom takes vitamin D for a deficiancy - yet she was hospitalized for several issues she thought she had vertigo among other things. It was still a vitamin D deficiency. She was taking 2,000 she needed to be taking 10,000 minimum. That really made a difference.


----------

